# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Κριση πανικου-αγχος και ταχυκαρδιες

## leuki

Η δικη μου ιστορια εχει ως εξης..

Ειμαι 28 χρονων και μεχρι πριν 6 μηνες μια κοπελα που ποτε δεν αγχωθηκε και παντα σε δυσκολες καταστασεις εβλεπα τα πραγματα απο την θετικη πλευρα και διακωμωδωντας τα.
Ξαφνικα,κατα το Δεκεμβριο απο την πιεση της δουλειας (υποθετω),με πιανει ασταματητη τσχυκαρδιακ,ζαλιζομαι,δε μπορω να σηκωθω και νιωθω οτι θα μεινω εκει.Βγαινω στο μπαλκονι,κοιταζω μακρια και μετα απο ωρα χαλαρωνω.Ηταν η αρχη.Εκει που καθομουνα στα ξαφνικα με πιαναν ταχυκαρδιες και μια μερα φευγω κατευθειαν για το νοσοκομειο.
Με κανουν εξετασεις και τιποτα ,και ο γιατρος μου λεει:
-Πηγαινε μια βολτα στον πανω οροφο
-Που? ρωταω
-Στην ψυχιατρικη πτερυγα , απανταει.
Πηγαινω και ο γιατρος μου εξηγει για τις κρισεις πανικου,μου δινει xanax,μια σειρα απο εξετασεις να τις δει.
Την επομενη μερα με πιανει μεσα σε κοσμο και με πολυ προσπαθεια το καταπολεμω.Εκτοτε 2 φορες με επιασε ,χωρις να παρω τα χαπια μετα ολα καλα,σαν να εφυγε απο μονο του.
Πριν μια εβομαδα ειμαι για καφε και εκει που ειναι ολα καλα,με πιανει μια ταχυκαρδια,χωρις λογο και θελω να φυγω απελπισμενα να παω σπιτι.Παω σπιτι και δεν μπορω να ηρεμησω με τιποτα,να προσπαθω να σκεφτω ομορφα πραγματα,να κανω κρυο ντουζ τπτ,νιωθω οτι θα μεινω στον τοπο και παιρνω ενα xanax,ηρεμω και κοιμαμαι.

Εκτοτε δεν μπορω να απολαυσω ουτε μια στιγμη,συνεχως πιανω την καρδια μου,και ειναι σαν να το σκεφτομαι επιτηδες συνεχεια,δεν μπορω να το εξηγησω και φοβαμαι μη με πιασει ταχυκαρδια....

*κρίσεις πανικού και άγχος*.

----------


## shifter

Είσαι πολύ τυχερή.Οι γιατροί ήταν ενημερωμένοι και φέρθηκαν μία χαρά.Τεσπά πανικούς έχεις οπότε μην ανησυχείς τσάμπα.Ενώ στην ζωή προσπαθούμε πολύ για να ξεπεράσουμε κάτι εδώ είναι το αντίθετο.Δέν πρέπει να προσπαθήσεις αλλά ούτε και να ανησυχείς γιά τίποτα.Μπράβο στους γιατρούς ειλικρινά.Σε άλλους περνάει πολύς καιρός μέχρι τελικά να μάθουν ότι απλά έχουν πανικούς και όχι κάτι άλλο.Ελπίζω να μην κολλήσεις και να ξεμπερδεύεις γρήγορα.

----------


## leuki

Κι εγω το ελπιζω,αυτο που φοβαμαι δεν ειναι ο ιδιος ο πανικος αλλα η ταχυκαρδια μηπως η καρδια μου δεν αντεξει... 
Τα αλλα μπορω να τα αντιμετωπισω αλλα αυτο οχι..

----------


## gerginio

καλησπέρα κ απο εμένα.leyki νομίζω πως έιναι και κάτι άλλο που σε απασχολεί βαθύτερα και όχι μόνο η πίεση της δουλειάς.
οσο για την καρδιά σου μην φοβάσαι ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙ αλλα κ να το ψαξεις πιο καλυτερα πάλι δεν μείνεις ισυχη.
αν τελικά είναι οντως η πίεση της δουλειάς φύγε την υγεία σου πρέπει να κοιτάξεις

----------


## leuki

Εδω και παρα πολυ καιρο εχω θαψει βαθεια μεσα μου και πιστευω οτι ακομα και η σκεψη με ταραζε αλλα οχι πια.Οπως ειπα το εχω θαψει και και ειναι σαν να μην υπηρξε ποτε

----------


## shifter

Αχ ρε λευκη είσαι καινούργια στο θέμα.Νά ξερες πόσο ίδια είναι τα συμπτώματα για όλους εμάς.Από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος όλοι ακολουθούμε πάνω κάτω τόν ίδιο δρόμο με τα ίδια παράπονα κάθε φορά.Σόρρυ κιολας αλλά καταντάει και λίγο βαρετό στο τέλος.Δέν έχεις τπτ παιδί μου.Κοίτα να ηρεμήσεις.Αυτό άλλωστε σου λέει και ο οργανισμός σου με αυτά τα \"παράπονα\" που βγάζει.

----------


## gerginio

δεν πρέπει να τα θαβεις αλλα να τα ξεθάψεις να τα βγάλεις απο μέσα σου και να τα πετάξεις μακριά αλλα θα πρέπει να πας σε κάποιον ειδικό για να σε βοηθήσει,γνώμη μου χωρίς χάπια με ψυχανάλυση.

----------


## John11

> _Originally posted by leuki_
> Εδω και παρα πολυ καιρο εχω θαψει βαθεια μεσα μου και πιστευω οτι ακομα και η σκεψη με ταραζε αλλα οχι πια.Οπως ειπα το εχω θαψει και και ειναι σαν να μην υπηρξε ποτε


Κατ\' αρχή να σου πω ότι η καρδιά δεν παθαίνει τίποτα. Αν ψάξεις εδώ μέσα θα δεις κάποιο θέμα από άτομο που έφτανε τους 180 παλμούς το λεπτό.
Μετά θα σου πρότεινα να μην το θάψεις. Αυτά που περνάμε είναι στην ουσία προειδοποιήσεις για τα λάθη που κάνουμε ή γίνονται ή θα γίνουν και δεν τα έχουμε συνειδητοποιήσει. Ο οργανισμός αντιδρά, αλλά εμείς δεν βλέπουμε την αντίδρασή του σαν κάτι \"θετικό\", σαν προειδοποίηση, αλλά σαν κάτι \"κακό\" που πρέπει να διώξουμε.
Κατά κάποιο τρόπο είμαι σύμφωνος με την άποψη του/της shifter, εκτός από το \"Κοίτα να ηρεμήσεις\". 
.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

εγω εχω γραψει για τους 180 σφυγμους και ισχυει.και χθες το βραδυ μετα απο πολυ καιρο ανεβασα απο τους 75-80 για 4-5 λεπτα 150-160 παλμους αλλα επεσαν μονοι τους.και σημερα που πηγα στο γιατρο να με δει ειχα 145 παλμους.και μου ειπε οτι δεν πεθαινω οσο και να εχω αυτους τους παλμους(καλα οτι να τους εχω και μια ζωη!!),απλα η καρδια αντεχει αυτους τους παλμους αν ειναι υγειης!!αρα μη φοβασαι.και εγω σημερα πηρα για πρωτη φορα INDERAL χαπι που μου εδωσε ο καρδιολογος και απο εκεινη την ωρα δεν εχω ξανανιωσει τπτ,ουτε εκτακτη συστολη,ουτε ταχυκαρδια,ουτε τπτ.μπορω να πω πως ισως εχω να νιωσω ετσι 1.5 χρονο,οσο καιρο ταλαιπωρουμαι απο πανικους και ταχυκαρδιες.για αυτο γνωμη μου ειναι να ρωτησεις τον καρδιολογο σου για το συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο,πιστευω θα σε βοηθησει αν εχεις ταχυκαρδιες κλπ.

----------


## predator

παιδια επειδη και γω ειχα τισ ιδιες φοβιες με εσας σασ πληροφορω οτι μια υγειης καρδια αντεχει ταχυκαρδιες 140 παλμων για 8-9-10 συνεχομενα...... και σας ενοχλει η ιδεα και μονο τησ εντονης δουλειας τησ καρδιας σκεφτητει οτι κανα διαδρομο και τρεξατε εκει η καποια αλλη ασκηση,σιγουρα δεν βοηθαω με αυτα που λεω,το φαρμακο αυτο ειναι καλο απο οτι εχω ακουσει(ιντεραλ) εγω οταν ρβτησα το καρδιολογο με εκραξε γτ μου κανει αυτο το περνουν οι καρδιοπαθεις και το εγω δν πρεπει στα 19 μου να χαπακωνωμαι αλλα οκ δεν εινια κακο να το παρει αμα σε ηρεμει και δν επηρεαζει τη ψυχολογια

----------


## silveroula

Καλησπερα. Ζω χρονια με ταχυκαρδιες λογο της φοβικης διαταραχης και μπορω να σας πω οτι η καρδια μου αντεχει μια χαρα. :)

----------


## Yannis

Αυτες οι διαταραχες συνηθως κανουν το κυκλο τους για κανα 1-1μιση χρονο, κατα τη διαρκεια αυτη το ατομο εχει πολλα σκαμπανευασματα στο θεμα των κρισεων. Παντως τις κρισης αυτες παντα κατι τις προκαλει αυτο πρεπει να βρεις.

----------


## leuki

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την συμπαρασταση,εστω και απο δω. :)
Εχω παθει εμμονη με τους καρδιακους παλμους αλλα ειμαι τοσο ανωμαλη που 4 μερες ειναι τελεια και ξαφνικα οταν δεν σκεφτομαι τιποτα να εμφανιζονται...

Και φυσικα σαν ανοητη πιανω συνεχεια τους σφυγμους μου,τρομαρα μου!!!!!

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> εγω εχω γραψει για τους 180 σφυγμους και ισχυει.και χθες το βραδυ μετα απο πολυ καιρο ανεβασα απο τους 75-80 για 4-5 λεπτα 150-160 παλμους αλλα επεσαν μονοι τους.και σημερα που πηγα στο γιατρο να με δει ειχα 145 παλμους.και μου ειπε οτι δεν πεθαινω οσο και να εχω αυτους τους παλμους(καλα οτι να τους εχω και μια ζωη!!),απλα η καρδια αντεχει αυτους τους παλμους αν ειναι υγειης!!αρα μη φοβασαι.και εγω σημερα πηρα για πρωτη φορα INDERAL χαπι που μου εδωσε ο καρδιολογος και απο εκεινη την ωρα δεν εχω ξανανιωσει τπτ,ουτε εκτακτη συστολη,ουτε ταχυκαρδια,ουτε τπτ.μπορω να πω πως ισως εχω να νιωσω ετσι 1.5 χρονο,οσο καιρο ταλαιπωρουμαι απο πανικους και ταχυκαρδιες.για αυτο γνωμη μου ειναι να ρωτησεις τον καρδιολογο σου για το συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο,πιστευω θα σε βοηθησει αν εχεις ταχυκαρδιες κλπ.



ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΤΑΤΕ!

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΤΑΤΕ! [/quote]

εγω τουλαχιστον δεν ειμαι ψυχωτικος σαν και εσενα.και τωρα δεν εχω τπτ πλεον,εσυ κοιτα να γινεις καλα.

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by leuki_
> Παιδια σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την συμπαρασταση,εστω και απο δω. :)
> Εχω παθει εμμονη με τους καρδιακους παλμους αλλα ειμαι τοσο ανωμαλη που 4 μερες ειναι τελεια και ξαφνικα οταν δεν σκεφτομαι τιποτα να εμφανιζονται...
> 
> Και φυσικα σαν ανοητη πιανω συνεχεια τους σφυγμους μου,τρομαρα μου!!!!!



μην τους πιανεις ανεβαινουν οσο τους πιανεις κ τους μετρας.

----------


## j66

καλημέρα 

Μήπως θα μπορούσα να έχω μια \'αποψη για κρίσεις πανικού στην ηλικία των 12 χρόνων
Το αντιμετωπίζει η κόρη μου ,η παιδοψυχίατρος της χορήγησε ladose σε σιρόπι αλλά με τη πάροδο 3 εβδομάδων
ακόμη δεν έχει συνέλθει..Την ενοχλούν ο ανοικτοί χώροι με κόσμο και σχεδόν δεν βγαίνε απο το σπίτι ,επιλέγοντας μόνο σπίτια συγγενικών προσώπων πχ το σπίτι της γιαγιάς της...κλπ
Μήπως είναι ακόμη νωρίς για νατην βοηθήσει το φάρμακο?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## laptop

j66, μιλήστε με το παιδί σας, σίγουρα το έχετε κάνει, εννοώ κερδίστε την εμπιστοσύνη του για να αποκαλύψει συγκεκριμένα πράγματα που το πειράζουν. 
Ετσι, μιλώντας, θα το βοηθήσετε να εστιάσει κιόλας σε συγκεκριμένους φόβους γιατί μπορεί τώρα να είναι όλα μπερδεμένα στο μυαλουδάκι του. 
Υπομονή και επιμονή.
Τα φάρμακα δεν νομίζω να είναι για την ηλικία αυτή, το παιδί είναι ακόμα νέο και όλα αντιμετωπίζονται. Μικρή η πιθανότητα να είναι οργανικά τα αίτια...Προσοχή στην επιλογή του θεραπευτή. Δημόσιοι φορείς επίσης αναλαμβάνουν παιδιά με κρίσεις πανικού.
Καλή δύναμη!

----------


## Karol

παιδια περνανε ποτε αυτα? η αν δεν βαλεις το χερακι σου θα μεινεις ετσι για παντα?? Ειναι τοσο δυσκολο...Αυτος ο φοβος του θανατου

----------


## Joann

Περνάνε, αλλά βοήθησε και συ λίγο.
Χαλάρωσε... κάνε ποδαρόδρομο, ποδήλατο, κολύμπι,
γιόγκα, πιες κανένα χαλαρωτικό αφέψημα χωρίς καφεΐνη,
και σταμάτα να σκέφτεσαι δυσάρεστα πράγματα :-)

----------


## Karol

> Περνάνε, αλλά βοήθησε και συ λίγο.
> Χαλάρωσε... κάνε ποδαρόδρομο, ποδήλατο, κολύμπι,
> γιόγκα, πιες κανένα χαλαρωτικό αφέψημα χωρίς καφεΐνη,
> και σταμάτα να σκέφτεσαι δυσάρεστα πράγματα :-)


πως σταματας να σκεφτεσαι δυσαρεστα πραγματα , αμα αυτα τρυπωνουν μονα τους στο μυαλο σου?????

----------


## Joann

> πως σταματας να σκεφτεσαι δυσαρεστα πραγματα , αμα αυτα τρυπωνουν μονα τους στο μυαλο σου?????


Καταρχάς βάζουμε τις σκέψεις και τους φόβους σε μια τάξη
διαχωρίζοντας ποιοι είναι βάσιμοι και ποιοι είναι παράλογοι.
Και για ό,τι υπάρχει πράγματι λόγος ανησυχίας
δεν καθόμαστε με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια
περιμένοντας τον ...ουρανό να πέσει να μας πλακώσει:-)
αλλά περνάμε στη δράση.

----------


## aggelikoula89

εγω πρα σκυλο χθες τον πηγα βολτα περασαμε τελεια ξεχαστηκα αρκετα και ηρεμησα βεβαια ηταν μαζι κ το αγορι μου μονη μου δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση!!!!εκανα αι χορο αλλα σταματησα εσεις κανετε καποιο χομπι?

----------


## ζωζα

παιδια καλησπερα μιας και μιλατε για ταχυπαλμια θα ηθελα να πω οτι εγω παλιαααα στην αγχωδης διαταραχη και στις κρισεις πανικου εχω 90-100 παλμους παντα ..πρεπει να ανησυχησω?καρδιολογο δεν εχω δει..μονο ενα καρδιογραφημα ειχα κανει πριν 5 χρονια στο νοσοκομειο μετα απο ενα τροχαιο που ειχα με τον αντρα μου..επισης νιωθω σε μονιμη βαση τους παλμους μου..οποιος ξερει ας μου απαντησει γιατι ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ..

----------


## Andrianaeuge

Λοιπον απο που να ξεκινησω.πριν 5 χρονια παρουσιασα επεισοδιο υπερκοιλιακης ταχυκαρδιας. Οι γιατροι με καθυσυχασαν πως η καρδια μου ηταν πολυ καλα και πως δεν υπηρχε λογος ανυσυχιας και το καλυτερο θα ηταν να κανω μια μικρη επεμβαση - ablation για να ξεχαστει το θεμα τελειως.Κανω λοιπον πριν 2 χρονια την επεμβαση και ο γιατρος,ο οποιος να επισημανω πως ειναι ο καλυτερος στο ειδος του μου λεει πως ειχε πληρη επιτυχια η επεμβαση.και οι ταχυκαρδιες ειναι πια παρλεθον...Τον τελευταιο χρονο παρολαυτα υποφερω απο κρισεις πανικου κρισεις αγχους που με εχουν διαλυσει.Εχω συνεχως εκτατες συστολες και ταχυκαρδιες...Επισκεπτομαι καποια ειδικο,σε ενα κεντρο ψυχικης υγειηνης που μου λεει πως πρεπει να το παλεψω μονη μου και δεν πρεπει να καταφυγω στην φαρμακευτικη αγωγη.Εχω τρομερο αγχος..φοβαμαι και πανικοβαλομαι...γινομαι κουρελη...Δεν μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω κανενα μεσο μαζικης μεταφορας.,Με αποκορυφωση το χθεσινο βραδυ...που παθαινω μια κριση πανικου..λογω μιας εκτατης που με φοβησεεεε τοσο πολυ...και η ταχυκαρδια μου ξεπερασε καθε οριο..ηταν σιγουρα πανω απο 150 οι σφυξεις..πανικοβληθηκα.παρ

----------


## Andrianaeuge

εχω αλλαξει τον τροπο ζωης μου.δεν βγαινω εξω...δεν παω πουθενα επειδη φοβαμαι...οταν με πιανουν αυτες οι ταχυκαρδιες αυτος ο πανικος δεν μπορω να καθησω περπαταω πανω κατω σαν την τρελη..νομιζω πως ειμαι αρρωστη

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Τα ίδια και εγωωωωωωω ούτε δουλειά δεν θέλω να πιάσω μου τη δίνουν και οι έκτακτες που φοβάμαι ότι θα τις έχω μια ζωή κ ήρθε κ έδεσε...... ΆΓΧΟΣ ΆΓΧΟΣ. Γ@μω την τρέλα μου!!!!!! Και εγώ κλεισμένη σε ένα σπίτι φοβάμαι να απομακρυνομαι και το μυαλό είναι κολλημένο στην καρδιά!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Αυτη ομως δεν ειναι ζωη.....μια φορα μονο ζουμε και την κανουμε βασανο απο μονοι μας!Εγω παντως,μπορει να εχω αυτες τις φοβιες αλλα δεν εχω αλλαξει τιποτα στη ζωη μου,δεν θελω να φυλακισω τον εαυτο μου επειδη το μυαλο φοβαται....θελω να ζησω!θελω να ζησω!!

----------

